# stone sealing job



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is a small stone sealing job I did. Thought I'd throw it out here to get more posts. Watch out V I'm coming back. The walkway pic shows the difference as it's being applied. I do a yearly maintenance on this stone.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

They sell that stuff at Home Depot?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> They sell that stuff at Home Depot?


Hell no, had to get it at a stone company.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice house and surroundings!
Very nice job.
Did you move those big honking planters?
Thanks for the info. I have been looking for a sealer for slate.
The results are amazing.
Sage


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

The stone surrounding the planters were wet. I'll be going back this weekend to do the back of the house. I'll move them at that time.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> Watch out V I'm coming back.


You get up to my rear bumper and I'll pull over and let you lead a few laps.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is some more pics of the back of the house. We have to clean all the stone due to major hazing. Took my son to work today and he did a really good job. he is almost 17:thumbsup:


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks like a lot of hard work. But you know what your hard work paid off, It looks great. All nice and new again.

Good work.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> Looks like a lot of hard work. But you know what your hard work paid off, It looks great. All nice and new again.
> 
> Good work.


Thanks brother, we had to use the Xylol to get the haze up, had to apply several application. Kinda suck tho because not all the stone had the haze. We had to do individual stone with caution trying not to get the xylol on the good stone.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

I see that by the one pic. of you working on one square. I bet the HO were very pleased with it. I know I would have been.

Good work.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

The only time anybody wears kneepads on my jobs is payday! 

Nice looking job.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> The only time anybody wears kneepads on my jobs is payday!


:laughing:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> The only time anybody wears kneepads on my jobs is payday!
> 
> Nice looking job.


I have JNLP on his knees everyday.:tooth:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> I have JNLP on his knees everyday.:tooth:


Yep! On my knees begging... Begging you to start cutting straight lines so I don't have to redo your sh!t anymore. :wallbash:


----------

